# Early Christmas Gift



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Everyone. I broke down & purchased a replacement Fleischmann transformer from Ebay to replace my brothers, which I had taken apart more or less like Humpty Dumpty. I emailed the seller as to the voltage of the transformer but I didn't get a reply. It turns out the transformer I purchased is 220v 50-60hz 14v with a European plug. I'm happy overall with my purchase even though of the voltage difference. I thought of using a travel voltage adapter when I use the transformer, but then I may or may not have "power" issues on my layout. I had a step down/up transformer at one time to run my Hornby OO train, except I don't know what happened to it as I've moved a few times, so its either at my brother's or goodwill. I have looked at Step down/up transformers on Ebay & I feel its a better option to my little situation. I just don't want to get addicted to Ebay, & think of it as the solution to everything. Thanks


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I think you need to find a step-up transformer, or have a 220v socket from you panel wired in.


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Lemonhawk said:


> I think you need to find a step-up transformer, or have a 220v socket from you panel wired in.


Okay. That's probably what I'll do then. I wont have to worry about power loss & I can use it as a oversized power bar to plug all my transformers into. Thanks


----------

